# Нужна помощь! Редкое заболевание позвоночника



## Buldozer (18 Апр 2015)

Проблема не у меня а у человека который обратился ко мне за помощью , у нас союз дальнобойщиков и мы помогаем своим . А теперь о проблеме: человек зрелых лет с редким заболеванием на позвоночнике. У него редкое заболевание . Во первых кишечник длинее на один метр. Но самая большая проблема у него на конце позвоночника где у всех пробка , отверстие и через него вытекает костный мозг и образовался мешок который давит на органы . Редкий случай который требует хорошего специалиста. Редкая болезнь . Говорят одна такая семья на Россию . Одно но , у людей нет денег на операцию. Кто сможет помочь в этом вопросе? На руках у меня все бумаги есть.


----------



## La murr (18 Апр 2015)

*Buldozer*, Руслан, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## doc (18 Апр 2015)

На конце позвоночника пробок нет.
Костный мозг ни у кого не вытекает.
Выложите результаты обследований, тогда можно будет обсуждать проблему.


----------



## Buldozer (18 Апр 2015)

doc написал(а):


> На конце позвоночника пробок нет.
> Костный мозг ни у кого не вытекает.
> Выложите результаты обследований, тогда можно будет обсуждать проблему.


Написал грубо знаю, но я не врач. Могу на почту скинуть. Это реально редкий случай.


----------



## doc (19 Апр 2015)

Скиньте, посмотрим.


----------

